# Front-USB-Connector



## KDWolf (21. März 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Mein neues Gehäuse hat 2 Front-USB-Ausgänge, die ich gern nutzen würde. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie die Kabel zu verbinden sind. Auf meinem Board (unbekannter Hersteller und Modell) hat die erste F-USB-Leiste 5 Pins, die 2. jedoch nur 3 (der erste und letzte fehlen). Vielleicht kennt hier jemand diese Konstellation und kann mir helfen ohne zu wissen, um welches Board es sich handelt.
Schon mal "Danke",
Klaus


----------



## Hellie (23. März 2004)

Also...

ich hab auch erst zwei mal Front-USB angesteckt, aber beide Male waren in einer Reihe 5 Pins, in der anderen 4.  Kann dir deshalb leider so nicht weiterhelfen. Und zum Thema unbekanntes Mainboard: ich kann dir nur zu dem Programm Aida 32 raten, das ist wirklich spitze, hat einen großen Funktionsumfang und ist kostenlos (http://www.aida32.hu/aida32-download.php). Dort kann man sich unter den Punkten Motherboard--> Motherboard --> Motherboard Eigenschaften --> Motherboard Name den Namen anzeigen lassen. 

MfG
Hellie


----------

